# My Watch-Cat!



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Some pictures I took of Molly when I came home from work today.... She loves to spy on the neighbours


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

She looks very comfy in her watch position  Very cushy job she has :thumbsup:
Looking lovely too :thumbsup:


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

awwwwwww sooooooooo sweet


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

She's gorgeous.


----------



## cazcatz (Jun 14, 2011)

What a beautiful cat she is, just lovely  She has her observer hat on haha


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

It's a hard life 


She is gorgeous


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

awwww i wish i had a cat life would be great and simple haha 
she has a fab job!
and shes beautiful! x


----------

